# Would a bad torque converter cause this?



## mrL (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 2001 Maxima and when slowing down to a stop, just before I come to a complete stop, the car will surge forward. I am hoping it is not a tranny problem. I had a older Buick Riviera that did the same thing and it was the torque converter. Any of you have this happen to you on ur Maximas and if so what was the cause?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe the 'surging' is due to the transmission finally downshifting itself into 1st gear AND idle hasn't quite dropped down yet???


----------

